# Calsonic OEM Parts



## Nightrain (Oct 14, 2005)

Instead of getting an aftermarket B-Pipe (Midpipe) for my 97 MAX SE, I'm going with Stock Calsonic B-Pipe & Calsonic Muffler. Does anyone know where to purchase? Nissan quoted me $189 for the B-Pipe & $189 for the Muffler which they must order. How do these prices sound. I want to purchase my parts in a few days. I went to Calsonic's website but they don't seem to sell parts direct.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Doesn't sound too bad. Purchased new, the only place I can imagine is direct from a Nissan parts dealer. Aside from that, if you go used, it'd have to be from a junkyard. Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market has pretty good listings.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Calsonic is owned by Nissan.In addition to the exhaust, they make air conditioning systems and took over the manufacturing of the dashboards for Nissan (remember when the interiors got real cheap looking in 02....well, you guessed it!). Just FYI, there are two differant exhaust parts for Nissan models. There's the regular Nissan part that carries a lifetime warranty and the cheaper "Key Value" system that carries a 1 year warranty. Both are made by Calsonic. The "Key Value" part numbers are followed with "NW."


----------

